# 98 Maxima Idle problem



## carinfo (Mar 28, 2007)

When I idle at a stop the car irregularly misses. When this happens the lights dim very slightly. Plugs, fuel injection, alternator have been checked. Any suggestions?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check the MAF voltage, TPS voltage, crankshaft position sensor voltage, make sure those are all within spec? Check for cracks in the vacuum hoses?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Check MAF...check sensors (i.e. camshaft position sensor, throttle position sensor)...clean your Idle Air Control Valve...replace fuel filter...clean intake system.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

haha...damn you Brian!! Beat me to it on some of those.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

haha.. well you got the IACV, IAC motor, and some other stuff...


----------

